# FAT BOY 2013 CHALLENGE: project 80,000 miles



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

*FATBOY 2013 CHALLENGE, 75,000 miles?*

[note from your moderator] 
sorry I'm a slacker... I made a thread and merged the two as posts have already been made but my post is several down... you can see it at http://forums.mtbr.com/10034463-post8.html
[end note from moderator]

Whats it going to be? 65,000? 75,000?

Current Total Miles + your miles = NEW Total Miles

Copy and paste from last year;

rules... whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, POST IT


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

I guess I go first? Road bike on the trainer last night. 10.1mi


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

10.1 + 6.6 = 16.7



(PS. 85K for the miles)


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

16.7 + 11.0 = 27.7 miles.

Road miles, about 22 degrees f.


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

wouldn't be a challenge at 75000 need to up it to at least 80000
27.7+30=57.7


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

250' FT, = rode to the air compressor and back.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

You gotta convert that to miles! That's about 0.05 mi...

So its 57.7+0.05=57.75 mi


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

sorry this is a little late starting off this year... so here is another blatant cut and paste from last years (which was a cut and paste from the year prior ;-)

yes i'm cutting/pasting from last years only to change the numbers that apply... so sue me :cornut::cornut::cornut:

well it's a new year again.... Last year we busted the door down on the with over 900 posts (down from 1200 the year prior but still many more miles then the prior year), over 21,000 page view (up from 19,000 the year prior) and killed the 50,000 mile goal we'd set by over 5,000 miles (over 55,000 miles), thats more then 2 complete rides around the globe.

once again you blew past the goal of 65k miles so this year we're going to bump it up again to 80,000... it's A LOT of miles but if everyone posts up ALL of their rides i'm sure we can do it once again (and hey I even have a bike again so I can be part of it once again :thumbsup: lol

rules... whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, POST IT

if you want to post what type of miles they where go ahead... simply add the guys total from before you to what you rode and post the new total..

here is last years http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...12-challenge-project-65-000-miles-759822.html


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

messed up title so this should fix it....


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

57.75 + 9.28 =* 67.03*

Happy 2013 everyone!
1st ride of year at Paris Mtn w. LB


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

67.03 + 20.5 = 87.53

New years day mountain bike ride.


----------



## intuit86 (Dec 22, 2012)

87.53 + 22.58 = *110.11*


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

110.11+22.5=135.61


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

135.61 + 14.25 = 149.86

sweet single track


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

149.86 + 12.5 = 162.36


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

162.36 + 23.56 = 185.92

Asphalt, dirt, singletrack ride


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

185.92 + 25 = 210.92

fat bike!!!


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

210.92 + 6 =216.92 Singletrack.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

216.92 + 28.3 = 245.22

(34.9 mi on the year; 1.7% of the goal reached; 1.9% of the year spent)


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

245.22 + 51.82 = 297.04

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

297.04 + 2.92 = *299.96*

test lap after trail work at farm (12.2 ytd)


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

299.96 + 14.7 = 314.3

stationary bike while watching a road ride through Colorado (w/ a virtual coach)


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

314.3+2.5= 316.8


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

316.8 + 3.2 = 320


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

320+25.7=*345.7*

(25.7 YTD boring stationary bike miles)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

345.7 + 11.7 = *357.4
*

dupont jim branch, isaac heath, locust, hilltop, buck forest, pitch pine, 3 lakes, pine tree, hooker creek, ridgeline
23.9 ytd


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

357.4 + 29.8 = 387.2

(64.7 ytd)


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

387.2 + 30 = *417.2*

Off to a slow start due to rain.


----------



## woehlckabout (Aug 17, 2012)

417.2 + 44.2 = *461.40*


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

461.40+10.37 = 471.77


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

471.77 + 11.20 = 482.97


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

493.27 + 10.3 = 493.27

(62.1 ytd)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

493.27 + 26.79 = 520.06


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

520.06 + 78.3 (roadie and mtn biking since 1/1/13) = *598.36*


----------



## ephillipsme (Dec 23, 2012)

50 deg in Maine so hit the trails 598.36 + 9.5 = 607.86


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

607.86 + 11.1 = 618.96

More trainer miles...


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

618.96 + 16.50 = 635.46

Still on that stationary bike...come on spring!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

635.46 + 13.66 = *649.12*

_(13.66 ytd)_


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

649.12 + 83.02 = *732.14*


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

732.14 + 36.1 = 768.24

2013 personal goal: 2500 combined road/mtn miles


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

768.24 + 21.28 = 789.52

asphalt, dirt, single track night ride


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

789.52+10.5=*800.02*

35.8 ytd


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

man I really need to check my miles, I might be able to get us over a 1000!


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

800.02 +10.10 = 810.12

Personal Goal this year is 1500.


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

810.12 + 22.77 = 832.89

dirt roads and single track


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

832.89 + 13.81 = *846.7*

Assault on Hogback (Side Street Pizza to top of mtn. before Hogback) 37.71 ytd


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

846.7 + 23.2 = 869.9

(ytd 87.9)


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

869.9 + 6 = 875.9 

snowride


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

875.9 + 8.5 = 884.4


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

884.4 + 16.46 = *900.86*


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

900.86 + 23.82 = *924.68*


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

924.68 + 14.2 = *938.88*


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

938.88 + 20.02 = 958.90


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

958.9. + 7.68 = 966.58


Paris mountain with lb 45.39 ytd


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

966.58 + 11.5 = *980.08*

Stationary Bike (2 days)


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

980.08+15.02=*995.1*

50.82 ytd


----------



## Chainstretcher (Jan 7, 2013)

OK I am in, 6'2 242lbs. (Like long walk on the beach and concerts) LOL

1-01 40.3 miles 
1-05 40.4 miles
1-10 36.8 miles
1-11 37.2 miles
1-13 52.0 miles
1-17 37.1 miles
1-20 38.2 miles
Total 282

Rode this morning on my SS and snaped a chain with an epic wipeout! 2 miles in to the ride so I wount count that. 

995.1+282=1277.1

To meet our goal we need 6667 miles a month! So let long in those miles. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

1277.1 + 23 = 1300.1

Sully loop = asphalt, dirt road, Single track with some wipeouts


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

1300.1 + 7.4 = 1307.5

ice ride, cold.


----------



## woehlckabout (Aug 17, 2012)

1307.5 + 41.2 = *1348.7*


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

1348.7 + 12.5 = *1361.2*


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*A few to add.*

Last weekend: 1361.2 + 60 = 1421.2


----------



## woehlckabout (Aug 17, 2012)

1421.2 + 41.7 = *1462.9*

Commuting and long ride today.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

1462.9 + 46.6 = 1509.5

(YTD 134.5, 6.75% of goal, 7.1% of the year over...still on track)


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

1509.5 + 20.4 = *1529.9*


----------



## FullsizeMike (Jun 22, 2012)

1529.9 + 62 grueling miles today = 1591.9


----------



## Chainstretcher (Jan 7, 2013)

1-23 2.5 Rode to work on Beach Cruiser!
1-24 41.1 Training
1-26 15.5 First snow ride SS

1591.9+59.1=1651.0


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

1591.9 + 26.3 = 1618.2

(88.4 ytd)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

First rides on new bike....

*11.2 miles*

Spring cant come soon enough...


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

based on the above we are at:

1618.2+11.2=*1629.4 miles*


----------



## woehlckabout (Aug 17, 2012)

1629.4 + 22.4 = 1651.8 miles

I'm trying to get up to 60 a week on trails and 40 commuting. Weather prevents that today though.


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

1651.8 + 8.7 = 1660.50 miles

(19.9 ytd)


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

1660.50 + 35.40 = 1695.90

My January Total: 107.9


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Not a bad month considering I was sick and didn't ride the first couple weeks 

1695.9 + 105.2 = 1801.1


----------



## Five' Sixteen" (Feb 1, 2013)

125 Miles

The past month just started riding again by using Nokian Hakkapeliitta W240 studded tire, I commuted approximately 125 miles in snow and ice. New here so starting from 0 miles.

No such thing as bad weather, just bad clothes, and tires!


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Five' Sixteen" said:


> 125 Miles
> 
> The past month just started riding again by using Nokian Hakkapeliitta W240 studded tire, I commuted approximately 125 miles in snow and ice. New here so starting from 0 miles.
> 
> No such thing as bad weather, just bad clothes, and tires!


Hey Five,
Welcome and I think the Moderators want the mileage like this:

Current Total Miles + your miles = NEW Total Miles

Here's a link from last year's thread that kind of explains why, but in a nutshell there is a member that goes through somehow and keeps us honest, which has to be a lot of work.
http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...12-challenge-project-65-000-miles-759822.html

Woody


----------



## Chainstretcher (Jan 7, 2013)

Five' Sixteen" said:


> 125 Miles
> 
> The past month just started riding again by using Nokian Hakkapeliitta W240 studded tire, I commuted approximately 125 miles in snow and ice. New here so starting from 0 miles.
> 
> No such thing as bad weather, just bad clothes, and tires!


Based on this

1801.1+125=1926.1


----------



## Chainstretcher (Jan 7, 2013)

1926.1+39.28=1965.38


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

1965.38 + 501 = 2466.38


January miles - I had to go out late last night and get 20 in to hit 500.

Woody


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

2466.38 + 808 = *3274.38*

January Miles


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

1801.1 + 9.11 = 1810.22


dupont - jim branch, isaac heath, locust, hilltop, buck forest, triple falls, high falls, covered bridge, buck forest, jim branch 54.5 ytd


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

1810.22 + 57.3 = 1867.52

(191.8 YTD; 9.6% of goal; 9% of the year...ahead of schedule :thumbsup


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

1867.52 + (21.74 + 22.45 + 10.83 + 4.6) = 1927.14

sullivan jedi loop, sullivan single track loop, corral canyon


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

1927.14+152.4= *2079.54 miles.*

I have other miles to report but they are not on hand right now.

Kinda hate to say it but it looks like we have a very long way to go this year


----------



## Sea Wolf (Mar 25, 2011)

I think we went backwards after my post, we should be at *3552.81*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

First post of the year! 3552.81 + 6.7 = 3559.51


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Update for the rest of my January miles, plus yesterday. I really need to get studded tires (or a fat bike).

3559.51 + 33.63 = 3593.14


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

3593.14 + 12.50 = *3605.64*


----------



## wilddonkey (Feb 3, 2013)

3605.64 + 2 = 3607.64


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

3605.64 + 81.3 = 3686.94

Miles for January.


----------



## wilddonkey (Feb 3, 2013)

3686.94 + 2 = 3688.94


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

3688.94 + 2 + 3 = 3693.94 

(2 last sunday on a greenway pulling bike trailer with the kids, 3 today on some local singletrack)

This also reminds me I need to get a bike computer!


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

3693.94 + 7.9 = *3,701.84*

(27.8 ytd)


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

3701.84 + 145.8 = *3847.64*


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

3847.64 + 11.7 = *3859.34*

(39.5 ytd)


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

3859.34 + 40.6 = 3899.94

(232.4 ytd)


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

3899.94 + 31.45 = 3931.39

more trainer miles... It went from ice to mud here in the Chicago area yesterday.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3931.39 + 5.28 = 3936.67

short spin in my apartment gym on the stationary bike... waiting for it to stop raining so I can get a real ride in :-/...


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

3859.34 + 9.59 = 3868.93


Dupont (longside, pine tree, cascade, pine tree, rock quarry, wilkie, micajah, CMS, Little River, Cedar rock, big rock, helped fallen rider back to car) 64.09 YTD


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

3868.93 + 10.25 = 3879.18

Finally got a bike computer!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3879.18 + 7.4 = 3886.58

short road ride... first ride on the sawyer after I get the xt stoppers on it and everything setup... still need to dial in the fit... want to do that before I get it close before I hit the trail... and get in a littler better shape before I hit the trail ;-) lol


----------



## Wildworks (Feb 14, 2013)

New to the forum here are my miles for jan and feb so far. 

3886.58+ 596.7 =4483.28


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

3847.64 + 12.51 = *3860.15*


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

3860 + 11.44 = 3871.59


----------



## Wildworks (Feb 14, 2013)

1533clydesdale said:


> 3860 + 11.44 = 3871.59


3871.59 + 21= 3892.59


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

3892.59 + 6 = 3898.59


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

between wildworks and tiller rules why did the mileage go down ?? confused ..I've a couple hundred or so miles to post for the year but wont until I know the rules or why things seem screwed.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Army-- good catch. Post any miles you log. Keep track of your YTD so that you only report incremental miles. Always refresh the page to make sure you have the last post and then update from there.

Corrected total for the last five days:

4483.28 (Post 102) + 12.51 +11.44	+21	+6 (posts 103-106) + 9.59 (post 99) = *4543.82 *


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

4543.82 + 49.9 = *4593.72*

(ytd 282.3)


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

4593.72 + 20.53= 4614.25


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

4614.25+380 (ytd miles) = 4994.25


----------



## xceler8 (Feb 16, 2013)

4994.45 + 10.2 = 5004.45


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

5004.45 + 16.46 = *5020.91
*


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

5020.91 + 8.11 = 5029.02


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

4614.25 + 65.73 = 4679.98

couple rides over last week


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

BlueDog03 said:


> 4614.25 + 65.73 = 4679.98
> 
> couple rides over last week


this should be 5029.02 + 65.73 = 5094.75


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

5094.75 + 16= 5110.75


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Another stationary in the books. 5110.75+16=5126.75


----------



## Wildworks (Feb 14, 2013)

more fun 5126.75 +35 = 5161.75


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

5161.75 + 582.61 = 5,744.36 miles.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

5744.36+83=5827.36
Late to the thread so adding my strava mileage ytd 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

5827.36 + todays hour on the stationary --16 miles-- =5843.36


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

5843.36 + 22 = 5865.36

I've been running a lot on the elliptical at the Gym since January but we aren't counting those are we?

Is it me or did the website/thread layouts change to more narrow. (HATE IT)


----------



## Wildworks (Feb 14, 2013)

5865.36+ 36= 5901.36


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

5901.36+6.2=5907.56


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

5907.56 + 37.2 = 5944.76


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

5944.76 + 33= 5977.76


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

5977.76 + 25.6 = 6003.36

(114 ytd)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

6003.36 + 31.6 = 6034.96

(YTD 313.9...my miles were a bit off last week)


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

6034.96 + 23.28 = 6058.24


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

6058.24 + 5.2 = 6063.44


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

6063.44 + 12.83 = 6076.27


Vineyard Loop (76.92 ytd)


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

6076.27 + 16= 6092.27


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

6092.27 + 12.22 = 6104.49


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

6104.49 + 11.1 = 6115.59


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

6115.59 + 19.4 = *6134.99*

(59 miles ytd)


----------



## xceler8 (Feb 16, 2013)

6134.99 + 12.2 = 6147.19


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

6147.19 + 14= 6161.19


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

6161.19 + 56 = 6217.19


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

February was a decent month, all things considered. Only 18 miles off the pace I need to make 2000 for the year (missed by 60 some in January)

6217.19 + 148.85 = 6366.04


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

6366.04+16= 6382.04


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

6382.04 + 389 = 6771.04

February miles

Woody


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

6177.04 + 15.3 = 6786.34 

Just broke 100 miles since I got my Bike computer on Valentines Day!


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

6786.13 + 19 = 680.13


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

MadMacMan said:


> 6786.13 + 19 = 680.13


Sorry. 6805.13


----------



## hillman1 (Aug 17, 2006)

6805.13+160=6965.13---I'm on the trainer until the snow is gone but I'll start posting weekely.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

6965.34 + 52.5= 7017.84


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

7017.84 + 18 = 7035.84

(132 ytd)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

7035.84 + 5.4 = 7041.24


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

7041.24 + 95.1 = 7136.34

Feb miles.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

7136.34+5.5 = 7141.84


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

7141.84 + 6.1 = 7147.94


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

7147.94 + 34 = 7191.94

(ytd 347.9)


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

7191.94 + 4 (singletrack yesterday) + 7 (in gym on stationary this AM) = 7202.94


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

7202.94 + 9(yesterday) = 7211.94 @ 28 miles for the month of March


----------



## woehlckabout (Aug 17, 2012)

7211.94 + 42.3 = 7254.24 

21 of which was today woohoo


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

7254.24 + 11.2 = *7265.44*


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

7265.44 + 15.38 = 7280.82


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

7280.82 + 115.59 = 7396.41

The rest of Feb, plus the this week so far...
My YTD miles = 214.17


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

7396.41 + 14= 7410.41


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

7410.41 + 3.42 = 7413.83


quick lap after trail work (80.34 ytd) I hate wild turkeys!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

7413.83 + 16= 7429.83


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

7,429.83 + 28.50 = *7,458.33*


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

7458.33 + 33= 7491.33


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

add 2x 27.6=55.2 + 7491.33=7546.33


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

7546.33 + 15.52 = 7561.85


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

7561.85 + 5.7 = 7567.55

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

7567.55 + 33 = 7600.33


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

+28=7628.33


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

7,628.33 + 8.40 = 7,636.73

(22.06 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

+15 on the trainer=7651.76


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

7651.76 + 39.1 = 7690.86

(ytd 387.0)


----------



## hillman1 (Aug 17, 2006)

7690.84+34=7724.84---got my road bike out for the first time since last november...As long as we don't get more snow I'm hoping to add at least 100 miles a week for this. I am sick of the indoor trainer


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

7724.84 + 48.50 = 7773.34


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

7773.34 + 18 = 7791.34


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

7791.34 + 11.05 = 7802.39


----------



## 837MilkMan (Dec 4, 2011)

7802.39 + 40.00 = 7842.39

(172 ytd)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

7842.39 + 38.31 = 7880.70 miles.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

7,880.70 + 6.34 = 7,887.04

(28.40 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

12mi to trailhead and back (Trails closed due to mud) =7899.04


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

7899.04 + 19.44 = *7,918.48*

(78 miles ytd)


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

7918.48 + 17 = 7935.48


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

7935.48 + 13.24 = 7948.72


----------



## Erwin8r (Oct 26, 2006)

Rode 1.5 miles around the 'hood, and 2 miles on a trail with the kids:

7948.72+3.5 = 7951.72


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

7951.72 + 10.3 = 7962.02


----------



## nicedart (Feb 11, 2013)

7962.02 + 16.8 = 7978.82


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

7978.82 + 16= 7994.82


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

trainer +15=8009.82


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

8009.82 + 27.2 = *8,037.02*


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

8037.02 + 10.41 = 8047.43


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

8047.43 + 32= 8079.43


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

Devil's Backbone today +18 = 8097.43


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

8097.43 + 20.6 = 8118.03


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

8118.03 + 7.4 = 8125.43


----------



## hillman1 (Aug 17, 2006)

8125.43+36.8=8162.23


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

8162.23 + 28.4 + 16.6 = 8207.23


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

8207.23 + 19.9 = *8227.13*

(98 mi YTD)


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

8227.13 + 23= 8250.13


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

8250.13 + 15.87 = *8266*


----------



## Five' Sixteen" (Feb 1, 2013)

8266+190=8456


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

8456 + 69.4 = 8525.4

(ytd 456.4)


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

8525.4 + 10.5 = 8535.9


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

8535.9 + 4.4 = 8540.3


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

8540.3 + 17 = 8557.3


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

8557.3 + 12.9 = *8570.2*


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

8570.2 + 18.7 = 8588.9


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

15 trainer miles = 8603.9


----------



## hillman1 (Aug 17, 2006)

8603.9+35=8638.9---most of my miles I'm posting are trainer miles, it's still deep winter where I live. I was hoping to get out today but the foot of fresh snow is putting the stop to that.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

8638.9 + 62.5 (gasp..road metric century) = 8701.40


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

8701.40 + 17 = 8718.40


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

8718.40 + 49.77 = 8768.17

(ytd 506.17)


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

8768.17 + 40.88 = 8809.05

I'm on track to have 300 mi in by the end of March (that is, if I can keep from being lazy this week). Sadly, only 19 of them have been outside...


----------



## woehlckabout (Aug 17, 2012)

8809.05 + 44.66 = 8853.71


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

8853.71 + 16 = 8869.71


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

8869.71 + 25.31 = 8895.02


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

+15=8910.02


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

3.5 + 8910.02 = 8913.52

quick ride around the block to check out the fit of my new brooks b17 standard... I love it so far but a few tweaks and some saddle time before I will be able to get some real miles logged...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

8913.52 + 14 = 8927.52


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

8927.52 + 16.25 = 8943.77


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

8943.77 + 12.15 = 8955.92


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

8955.92+975=9930.92

This is my year-to-date number,just noticed this thread figured i would post.:thumbsup:


----------



## gmcal (Mar 28, 2013)

9930.92+28.47=9959.39


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

+28.6 road ride =9987.99


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

9987.99 + 20 = 10,007.99


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

10,007.99 + 12.6 = 10,020.59


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

10,020.59 + 4 = 10,024.59

yesterday picked up the wife a new bike... orange electra townie... pulled the kids bikes out and aired up the tires and went down to one of the many riding trails (paved) in the area... rode a nice slow 4 miles... a bit amazed at how well the kids did


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

+18 on the trail, while being passed by a couple of SSers on heart attack hill, which is mild stroke hill since the re-route. More motivation. = 10,042.59


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

10042.59 + 57 = 10,099.59


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

53 Miles, all single track, for the month of March, not counting several days at the bike park. 
Finally made it under 220lbs this week.

10,099.59 + 53 = 10152.59


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

10152.59 + 54.29 = 10206.88

(ytd 560.46)


----------



## rickyk76 (Mar 26, 2013)

heyyall said:


> 10152.59 + 54.29 = 10206.88
> 
> (ytd 560.46)


10206.88 + 41.2 for the month of March = 10248.08


----------



## hillman1 (Aug 17, 2006)

10248.08+48.2=10,296.28----------28.2 of those were out on the road bike. Built up a new rear wheel for my mountain bike, as soon as my new brakes come in the mail, I'll be out on that. Riding the black fly challenge on june 8th. 40 mile race, first race for me since the early 1990's. Gonna do a century this summer too, I'm hoping to get below 200 pounds for the first time in 20 years. So new number for March---10296.28


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

10296.28 + 17.50 = 10313.78


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

10313.78 + 123.5 = 10,437.28

March miles.


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

one more for March. 10,437.28 + 10.4 = 10,447.68


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

10447.68 + 13.6 = 10,461.28


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

10,461.28 + 16 = 10417.28

Been hitting the eliptical more than the bike, but finally got out on some new trails near the house. Sweet stuff, I'll be hitting that more often, especially now that the Sun is cooperating after work....


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

10,417.28 + 345.00 = 10,762.28
March Miles
A couple big snows in March so it put a damper on my miles.

Woody


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

10,762.28 +28.99 = 10,791.27

Finished up March with some actual riding outside! Still to soupy for singletrack, but getting outside was the important part. Here's to a better April!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

2.8 + 10,791.27 = 10794.07

quick ride around the block to check out the brooks saddle adjustment and play with IPbike w/ my ant+ sensor...

saddle placment is much closer but I missed hitting the right button on IPbike doh lol


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

10,794.07 + 200.77 = 10,994.84


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

10994.84 + 28.25 = 11,023.09


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

11,023.09 + 12.66 = 11,035.75


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

11,035.75+45=11080.75


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

11080.75+29.7=11110.45


----------



## xceler8 (Feb 16, 2013)

11110.45 + 18.5 = 11128.95


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

11128.95 + 4.3 = 11133.25


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

+15 trainer miles = 11148.25


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

11148.25 + 34 = *11,182.25*

(132 miles YTD)


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

11,182.25 + 17 = 11,199.25


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

11,199.25+38.4=11,237.65


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

11,237.65+32.4=11,270.05


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

11,270.05 + 18.1 = 11288.15


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

11,288.15 + 14.38 = 11,302.53


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

11,302.53 + 14.25 = 11,316.78


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

+28=11344.78


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

5.2 + 11344.78 = 11349.98

played with IPbike now that I got the speed/cadence sensor to pair with my ant+ stuff... looks like I need to rework a solution for my cadence magnet though :-/

was a quick road ride... stopped off at wallgreens to pick up some meds for the wife while I was on the run so that is why the ET is so off from the time...

Time 00:34:15
Elapsed Time	00:43:10
Max Speed	21.0mi/h
Avg Speed 9.1mi/h
Avg HR 175 196 Max


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

11,349.98 + 13.86 = *11,363.84*


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

11,363.84 + 33 = 11,396.84


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

11,396.84+36.11= 11,432.95



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## gmcal (Mar 28, 2013)

11,432.95+42.57=11475.52


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

11,475.52 + 16.60 = 11,492.12


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

11,492.12 + 99.54 = 11591.66

(ytd 660.00)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

11591.66 + 18.6 = *11,610.26*


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

11,610.26 + 18.6 = *11,628.86*

(150.6 miles ytd)


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

11,628.86+88.7=11,717.56

Weekend total


----------



## Erwin8r (Oct 26, 2006)

11,717.56 + 26 (total for last week)=11,743.56


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

11, 717.56 + 17 = 11, 734.56

Have 4 long outdoor road bike rides coming up this month. With mtb raides and trainer mixed in ought to be below 200 for sure I am hoping. Do unclydes still get to psot here ? haha...but I do hear that some organizations have 2 classes of clyde..one 200+ and one 185-199.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

11, 734.56 + 7.4 = *11,741.96*


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

11,741.96 + 25.50 = 11,767.46


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

11767.46 + 8 = 11775.46


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

11,775.46+22.6=11798.06


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

11798.06 + 6.5 = 11804.56


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

11, 804.56 + 57.7 = 11, 862.26

Road miles with Team Ft Hood Army as part of R2R support. This one may put me out again--it was supposed to be a 70 mile ride but I missed miles 49 to 64 approx after a severe bounce 3x fall (and yes on the healing fx wrist too) after getting tangled with another rider. I ended up rolling over his back before falling--I think he is ok. My shoulder hurts and my wrist is back to the soreness level of 2 weeks ago. ugh.

Bike has bent rim and damaged lever and handle bar tape. I was able to ascertain in the sag car that I'd live, could move ..so at the 1st next rest stop I borrowed a wheel and straightened the stem and finished.

I really think I might take several weeks completely off. ugh.


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

11,862.26 + 17.19 = 11,879.45


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

4/4 10.1 miles
4/8 8.4 miles
4/11 8.3 miles

11,879.45 + 26.8 =11906.25


----------



## A_666_K9 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just getting in on this! 
Monday's commute (round trip)

11906.25 + 24.86 = 11,931.11


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

Devil's backbone 18 =11,949.11


----------



## gmcal (Mar 28, 2013)

11,949.11+30.66=11,979.77


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

11, 979.77 + 17 = 11,996.77


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

11,996.77 + 66.52 = 12,063.29

(ytd 726.52)


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

12,063.29+18.7=12,081.99


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

12081.99 + 9.37 = 12091.36


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

1209.36 + 10.6 = 12101.96


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Saturday 4/6 14.8
Saturday 4/14 15.7

30.5 + 12101.96 = 12132.46


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

12,132.46 + 34= 12,166.46


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

12,166.46+81.4=12,247.86


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

12,247.86 + 10.26 = 12,258.12


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

12,258.12 + 6.9 = 12,265.02


Sent from the hole in your ceiling.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

12265.02 + 16 = 12,281.02


----------



## A_666_K9 (Jan 16, 2012)

12281.02+12.86=12293.88


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

12,293.88 + 12.62 = 12306.5

(41.02 ytd)


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

12,306.5 + 12.3 = 12,318.8


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll play, this will keep me encouraged, not that I need much but, meh.

YTD = 29.41 on singletrack, I'll start counting my road rides and stationary rides as well.

29.41+12,318.8 = 12,348.21


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

12,348.21 + 16 = 12,364.21


----------



## ertlandia (Jul 28, 2012)

since the beginning of the year 432 miles of 36mile round trip commutes. 

12,364.21 + 432 = 12796.21


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

12,796.21+53.5=12,849.71


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

12,849.71 + 21.59 = 12871.3


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

12871.3 + 9.65 = 12880.95


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

12880.95 + 16 = 12,896.95


----------



## A_666_K9 (Jan 16, 2012)

12,896.95 + 4.66 = 12,901.61


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

12901.61+22.4= 12924.01


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

12,924.01 + 6.32 = 12,930.33

(47.33 ytd)


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

12, 930.33 + 60.9 = 12,991.23


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

12,991.23 + 24.10 = 13,015.33


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

+63=13078.33


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

13078.33 + 52.14 = 13130.47

(778.66 ytd)


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

13130.47 + 25.9 = 13156.37


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

13156.37+8.2=13164.57


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

13156.37+33.8=13190.17


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

13190.17 + 16.8 = *13206.97*

I'm loving the new Brushy Creek Greenbelt trail by my house, but the mileage is a lot less than if I jumped on the roadie.

Been crazy windy here in Austin.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

13206.97 + 12.5 = 13219.47

nice ride around the area... really just exploring the beautiful area down here in the Clear lake are of Houston... also played with my phone mounted on my bars, looks goofy but worked well although I've got some settings to work out and my cadence... I'll need a slightly wider BB to get it to fit it looks like unless I can find a thinner magnet that will still fit on the pedal spindle doh


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

13,219.47 + 26.5 + 8.2 (someone did not consider a post post # 309-310) = 13, 254.17


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

13254.17 + 13.4 = 13267.57


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

13,267.57 + 12 = 13,279.57


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

13,279.57+38.2=13,305.77


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

13,305.77 + 12.0 = *13,317.77*


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

13,317.77 + 27 = 13,344.77


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

13,344.77 + 6.33 = 13,351.10

(53.66 ytd)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

13,351.10 + 10.7 = 13,361.8

another road ride... hope to get out to the MTB trail this next month sometime... getting some base miles in before I do that though


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

13361.80 + 25 = 13,386.80


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

13,386.80+22.8=13,409.6


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

+18 Devil's Backbone miles = 13,427.6


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

13,427.60 + 5.76 = 13,433.36

(59.42 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

+18= 13,451.36


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

13,451.36 + 102.40 = 13,553.76


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

13,553.76 + 6.42 = 13,560.18

(65.83 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

+18 = 13,578.18


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

13,578.18 + 126.88 = 13705.06

(ytd 905.54)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

+24 =13,602.06


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

13,602.06+35=13,637.06


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

13637.06 + 6 = 13643.06


----------



## A_666_K9 (Jan 16, 2012)

13,643.06 + 101 = 13,744.06


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

13,744.06 + 30 = *13,774*

Saturday morning LBS ride along the san diego coast line.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

13,774 + 13.1 = 13787.1

rode down towards the water... heavy headwinds on the way down... tiring...


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

13,787.1+25.6=13,812.7


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

13,812.7 + 10.45 = 13,823.15

(76.29 ytd)


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

13,823.15 + 182.2 = 14,005.35

April miles.


----------



## joqpub4 (Apr 23, 2012)

14,005.35 + 68 = 14,073.35

April miles...
Don't have a 'puter on my trainer... so no idea how many winter miles I had :-(


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

14,073.35 + 335 = 14,408.35
April miles - pretty bad month, lots of snow.

Woody


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Got a nice ride in with the family yesterday...

14,408.35 +12.45 14,420.80


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

2 months in a row with 200+ (and already up to 45 or so in May). I may hit my 2000 goal this year - or may have to increase it 

14,420.80 + 211.83 = 14,632.63


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

14,632.63 + 17.1 = 14649.73


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

14649.73 + 23.3 = *14673.03*


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

14,673.03 + 32 = 14,703.03


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

14,703.03 + 46.63 = 14749.66

(ytd 952.17)


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

14,749.66 + 12.49 =* 14,762.15*


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

14,762.15 + 10.7 = 14,772.85


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

14,772.85 + 18.1 = 14,790.95


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

14,790.95 + 11.6 = 14802.55

short road ride with strava, wanted to push myself on several segments that I ran across the other day, I improved my personal times... still not fast... but faster


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

14802.55 + 16.6 = 14819.15

mostly rail trail this morning with the guys. I guess riding outside is better than the trainer, no matter what the trail is like.


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

14819.15+7.1= 14826.25


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

14,826.25 + 11.5 = 14,837.75


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

14,826.25 + 7 = 14,833.25


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

14,833.25 + 13.3 = 14846.55

nice road ride around NASA and stopped in at the LBS to check em out


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

14846.55 + 4.2 = 14850.75


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

14850.75 + 18 = 14868.75


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

14868.75 + 6.98 = 14875.63


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

14868,75 + 13 =14881.75


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

14,881.75 + 4.62 = *14,886.37*


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

14886.37 + 7 = 14,893.37


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

14893.37+25=14918.37


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

14,918.37 + 8.01 = 14,926.38

(84.30 ytd)


----------



## hillman1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Since my last check in--213.51 according to the map my ride app on my phone. The number is slightly less than what my cyclometer states. Anyway--14926.38+213.51=15139.89


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

15139.89 + 44.50 = 15184.39


----------



## marvthegrate (Mar 3, 2013)

15184.39+13.36=15197.75


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

15197.75 + 67.7 = 15,265.45


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

15,265.45+231.9=15,497.35

Haven't posted in while


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

15,497.35 + 17= 15,514.35


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

15,514.35 + 23= 15,537.35


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

15,537.35 + 16 = 15,553.35


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

15,553.35 + 13.3 = 15,566.65


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

15,566.65 + 13.2 = 15,579.85


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

15,579.85 + 11.93 = 15,591.78

(96.23 ytd)


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

15,591.78 + 13 = 15,604.78


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

15,604.78+26.4=15,631.18


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

15,631.18 + 6.29 = 15,637.47

(102.52 ytd)


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

15,637.47 + 18.08 = 15655.55


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

15,655.55 + 25 = 15,680.55


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

15,680.55 + 16.5 = 15,697.05


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

15,697.05 + 16.46 = 15,713.51


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

15,713.51+23.2=15,736.71


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

15,736.71 + 14.1 = 15750.81

took a week off for my finals... finished the last of them yesterday so got a road ride in... I hope to get out to the trail this weekend for the first time since i've moved to TX... been watching youtube vids of the trail and can't wait


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

15,750.81 + 11.92 = 15,762.73

(114.44 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

15,762.73 + 28 = 15,790.73


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

15,790.73+7=15,797.73


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

15,797.73 + 20.92 = 15,818.65

(135.36 ytd)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

15,818.65 + 27.2 = 15845.85

road ride with a local cycling club...


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

15,845.85 + 33 = 15,878.85


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

15,878.85+4.2=15,883.05


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Haven't updated this lately,


15,883.05 + 107.7 = 15990.75


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

15990.75 + 14.03 = *16,004.78*


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

16,004.78 + 34.4 = 16039.18


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

16,004.78 + 431.2 = *16435.98 miles*

583.6 YTD


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Not sure what happened above...

Guess it should look like this:

16,004.78 + 431.2 = 16435.98 miles

then

16435.98 + 34.4 = 16470.38

and today

16470.38 + 5.05 = *16475.43 miles*


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

16475.43 + 82.36 = 16,557.79 

(1102.23 ytd)


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

16557.79 + 8 = 16,565.79


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

16,565.79 + 14.1 = 16,579.89


----------



## PogueMahone (May 14, 2013)

16,579.89 + 15.2 = 16,595.09


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

Haven't checked in since 4/11

4/13 10.6 Miles
4/17 6.0 Miles
4/21 8.3 Miles
4/28 7.6 Miles
5/2 10.2 miles
5/4 11.6 miles
5/9 10.5 Miles
5/11 14.0 Miles
5/16 12.5 Miles
5/19 10.8 Miles

102.1 Total
102.1 + 16595.09 = 16697.19


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

16697.19 + 9.5 = 16706.69


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

16706.69 + 12.4 = 16719.09


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

16,719.09 + 6.29 = 16,725.38

(141.65 ytd)


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

16,725.38 + 7 = 16,732.38


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

16,732 + 9.6 = 16,741.98


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

16,741.98+6.6=16,748.58


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

16,748.58+6.28=16,754.86

(147.93 ytd)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

16,754.86 + 11.9 = 16766.76


very slow 11.1mph average speed neighborhood ride though nasaau bay, even took a detour into the peninsula widelife park (well groomed fireroad)... occasionally it's just nice to go out for a slow cruise and enjoy the scenery and see whats around...


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

16766.76 + 18 = 16784.76


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

16784.76 + 113.2 = 16897.96


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

16897.96+7.3= 16905.26


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

16905.26+74=16979.26


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

16979.26 + 18 = 16997.26


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

16997.26 + 24 = 17,021.26


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

17,021.26 + 7.61 = 17,028.87


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

17,028.87 + 2.3 = 17,031.17

a dismal MTB ride... I haven't ridden off road in over a year and it's been 3 since I did it with any regularity... apparently the trail I went to is the most difficult in the area, its very rooty with lots of roller coaster type up and downs... I also changed a number of things on my MTB that I seriously need to dial in... and lastly I snapped my chain... GRR... it'll be a little while before I venture back out on the trail... and I'll goto one of the easier more flowing single track trails next time... then I got home and had a small omelet and got very sick... it's now nearing 10pm and I'm just now able to eat :-/

in the back of my mind i'm thinking of selling my MTB to speed up buying/building a road bike and getting another MTB when I'm in a bit better shape... we'll see


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry you had a bad ride dude. It will get better, just keep at it.:thumbsup:

17,031.17 + 20.62 = 17,051.79


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

17,051.79 + 32.2 = 17,083.99


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

17,083.99 + 11 =17,094.99


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

17094.99 + 18.5= 17113.49


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

17113.49 + 9.47 = 17122.96


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

17122.96 + 10.8 = 17133.76

short road ride... I had planned for a 15 mile loop but about 1/2 way in wasn't feeling great... I guess I'm not 100% from being sick the other day :-/ so I took a bit of a detour to play a little bit of Ingress as a rest stop and cut the ride short...


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

17,133.76 + 13 = 17,146.76


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

17,146.76 + 35.95 = 17,182.71 

(1138.18 ytd...last week was a bit off to sore knees from softball  )


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

17,182.71 + 9 = 17,191.71


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

17,191.71 + 27.5 = 17,219.21

sadly all road as trails are wet.


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

17,219.21 + 9.5 = 17,228.71


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

17,228.71 + 36.70 = 17,265.41


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

17,265.41+85.3=17350.71


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

17,350.71 + 9.25 = 17,359.96


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

17,359.96 + 26.76 = *17,386.72*


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

17,386.72 + 12.8 = 17399.52

74.61 mi total this year. I'm really slacking but working on that.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

17,399.52 + 16 = 17,415.52


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

17,415.52 + 40.4 = 17,455.92

(191 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

17455.92 + 18 = 17,473.92


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

17,473.92 + 100 = 17,573.92

been forgetting to post up miles so far this year, i'm caught up now according to my cycle computer.


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

17,573.92+8.11= 17,582.03


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

17,582.03 + 140.47 = *17,722.50* miles.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

17,722.50 + 16 = 17,738.50


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

17,738.50+10=17,748.50


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

17,748.50 + 23.79 = 17,772.29


----------



## Bayview_Alabama (May 1, 2012)

17,772.29 + 5.5 = 17777.79

Pulled bike trailer with 2 kids on pavement and gravel type road. Kids had a blast


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

17777.79 + 20.6 = 17798.39

rode down to Kemah to visit the new house we're moving into in a few weeks... and then hit the biggest hill I know of in houston (kemah bridge)... it's about 70 ft of climbing... hit 38mph on the way down (WEEEE)... was a slow ride and the last bit I really had to push... finding issues with the fit on my bike and some of my gear... cleats need adjusted, my bibs don't fit right... and I've got excessive fat and skin not helping matters... but I met my goal for the month... next month i'll try to do more shorter rides with a few longer tossed in... but I feel good for my first month back in the saddle


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

17,798.39 + 163.5 = 17,961.89

May miles


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

More than usual on the road (trying to get ready for a century next weekend) but I'll take it

17.961.89 + 338.63 = 18,300.52


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

18,300.52 + 24 = 18,324.52


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

18,324.52 + 32 =18,356.52 Road miles w/ tired legs


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

18,356.52 + 118.35 = 18,474.87

(1,256.53 ytd)


----------



## A_666_K9 (Jan 16, 2012)

18,474.87 + 24.33 = 18,499.2


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

18,499.2 + 41 = 18,540.2 

8 miles offroad bought a used karate monkey


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

18,540.2 +11=18,551.2


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

18,551.2 + 10.05 = 18,561.25

10 miles in the Great Smoky Mountains National Park. Such amazing views!


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

18,561.25 + 14 = *18,575.25*


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

18,561.25+42.7=18,617.95


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

18,617.95+5.8=18,623.75


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

18,623.75 + 8.55 = 18,632.30


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

208Ryder said:


> 18,561.25+42.7=18,617.95


You missed my miles, correct total mileage:

18,632.30 + 14 = *18,646.30*

Now I probably screwed up the sequence since I "quoted" your mileage


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

18,646.3 + 12.5 = 18,658.8


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Tillers_Rule said:


> You missed my miles, correct total mileage:
> 
> 18,632.30 + 14 = *18,646.30*
> 
> Now I probably screwed up the sequence since I "quoted" your mileage


LOL sorry, thats what I get for doing this at work!... DOH!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

18,658.8 + 68.47 = *18,727.27*

Last couple of rides


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

18,727.27 + 24.25 = 18,751.52


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

17,751.52 + 13.38 = *17,764.90*


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

17,764.90 + 13.4 = 17,778.30


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

17,778.30+16.4= 17794.7


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

17794.7 + 18 = 17812.7


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok...so going through this thread it looks like we lost 1000 mi a few posts up so here goes. My year to date total is 113.2 so far

18,812.7+113.2 = *18,925.9*


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

18,925.9+429.6 (ytd)=19,355.5


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

19,355.5 + 1.36 = 19,356.86 (it was a longer ride but the Garmin didn't pick it up due to tree canopy)

El Regis Downhill at Climbworks (Gatlinburg, TN)

Had my first OTB crash... it was awesome, just wish I was filming when it happened.


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

19,356.86+14.42=19,371.28


----------



## SAP_Pete (Jun 5, 2013)

19,371.28 + 14.09 = 19,385.37


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

19,385.37 + 25.46 = 19,410.83


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

19,410.83+6=19,416.83


----------



## joqpub4 (Apr 23, 2012)

19,416.83 + 162 = 19578.83

May's mileage...
YTD = 256


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

19578.83 + 9 = 19587.83


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

19587.83 + 12.9 = 19 600.73


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

19,600.73 + 10.27 = 19,611


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

19,611 + 21 = 19,632


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

19,632 + 12 = 19,644


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

19,644 + 201 = 19,845

May miles - got some medical issues going on so miles are and will be low.

Woody


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

19,845+14.5=19,859.5


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

19,859.5 + 15 = 19,874.5


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

19,874.5 + 6 = 19,880.5


----------



## woehlckabout (Aug 17, 2012)

19880.5 + 185.75 = 20,066.25


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

20,066.25 + 5 = 20,071.25


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

20,071.25 + 123.2 = 20194.45

Personal total = 441.64


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

20194.45 + 13 = 20,207.45


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

20,207.45 + 22 = 20,229.45


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

20,229.45 + 26.59 = 20,256.04


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

20,256.04 + 20.25 = 20,276.29


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ytd 439.26

20276.29+439.26=20715.55

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

20,715.55 + 24 = 20,739.55


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

20,739.55 + 49.8 = *20,788.35*


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

20,788.35 + 9.25 = 20,797.60


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

20,797.60 + 20.95 = 20,818.55


after a hiatus from riding due to finishing the bonus room over the past 3 months
9.13 in dupont, 11.82 on table rock road 101.29 ytd


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

20,818.55 + 22.37 = *20,845.92*


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

20,845.92 + 31.7 = 20,877.62


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

20,877.62+10.63=20,888.25


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

20,888.25 + 31.5 = 20,919.75 Rolly road miles @ 18.8 Avg. Felt strong


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

20,919.75+8.5=20,928.25


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

20,928.25 + 18 = 20,946.25


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

20,946..25 + 55 = 21,000.25


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

21,000.25 + 210.3 = 21210.55 miles


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

21210.55 + 21 = 21231.55

21 miles and a road crash this afternoon.


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

Sorry about the crash atomic...hopefully you're ok.

21231.55 + 13 = 21214.55


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

21214.55 + 12.35 = 21226.90

dupont (reassonover crk, turkey knob, briery fork, twin oaks, joanna rd, conservation rd)
113.64 ytd


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

21226.90 + 12.54 = 21,239.44


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

21,239.44 + 48.99 = 21.288.43


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

21,288.43 +24 = 21,312.43


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

21,312.43 + 11.95 = 21,324.38

I couldn't take it anymore and rode my bike today. First ride since the crash. It felt great to get out and do something but hope it wasn't too soon... #crashingsucks


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

21,324.38 + 18.1 = 21,342.48


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

21,342.48 + 9.32 = 21,351.80


Took jimmy to dupont for 1st time. Old school warm up, cedar rock, burnt mtn, 122.96 ytd


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

21,351.80 + 26 = 21,377.80


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, the last time I added to this thread was 5/7. Going through my recorded rides, here's the rest of May-June...

*21,377.8 + 201.3 = 21,579.1*

Come on guys, its almost the half way point in the year, we've got a LONG way to go to make 80k!!! Keep riding!


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

21,579.1 + 65 = 21,644.1


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

21,644.1 + 14.7 = *21,658.8*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

21,658.80 + 11.95 = 21,670.75

(185.97 ytd)


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

21,670.75 + 20 = 21,690.75


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

21,690.75 + 8.3 = 21,699.05


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

21,699.05 + 32.64 = 21,731.69


----------



## SAP_Pete (Jun 5, 2013)

21,731.69 + 6.20 = 21,737.89

Just a quick test run with the new bike, plus it's still almost 100 degrees.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

21,737.89 + 8.3 = *21,746.19*

already over 100 here in Austin.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

21,746.19 + 16.88 = 21763.07


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

21,763.07 + 16.4 = 21,779.47


----------



## SAP_Pete (Jun 5, 2013)

21,779.47 + 12.75 = 21,792.22


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

21,792.22+10=21,802.22


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

21,802.22 + 17 = 21,819.22


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

21,819.22+10.6=21,829.82


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

21,829.82 + 13 = 21,842.82


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

21,842.82 + 247.83 = 22,090.65


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

22,090.65 + 18 = 22,108.65


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

22,108.65 + 33 = 22,141.65


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

22,141.65 + 115.69 = 22,257.34 
(1372.22 ytd)


----------



## A_666_K9 (Jan 16, 2012)

22,257.34 + 12.8 = 22,270.14


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

22,270.14 + 169.67 = 22,439.81 miles


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

22,439.81 + 20 = 22,459.81


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

22,459.81 + 49.2 = 22,509.01


----------



## joqpub4 (Apr 23, 2012)

22,509.01 + 129 = 22638.01

June's mileage


----------



## SAP_Pete (Jun 5, 2013)

22,638.01 + 6.09 = 22,644.1

100 degrees at 6:30 am, WTH !


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

22,644.1+13.17=22,657.27


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

22,657.27 + 11.96 = 22,669.23

(197.93 ytd)


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

22,669.23 + 33.7 = 22,702.93


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

22,702.93 + 16.4 = 22,719.33


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

22,719.33 + 25 = 22734.33

95 degrees at 5 am has made it really hard to be motivated enough to ride!


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

22734.33 + 12 = 22746.33


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

22746.33 + 11.97 = 22758.30

(209.90 ytd)


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

22758.30+8.68=22,766.98


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

22,766.98 + 10.00 = 22776.98

after a month off the bike because of moving, traveling and a death in the family I got back on the bike... a flat evening road ride... considering it's texas and July the temp was pretty nice out 
mark


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

22,776.98 + 16.4 = 22,793.38


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

22,793.38 + 32 = 22,825.38


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

22,825.38 + 1.3 = 22,826.68

took a quick ride down to the local redbox to return some movies... took my wife's electra townie... i LOVE that bike


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

22,825.38 + 16.4 = 22,841.78


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

22,841.78 + 32 = 22,873.78


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

22,873.78 + 48 = 22,921.78


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

22,921.78 + 174.4= 23,096.18

June miles.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

23,096.18 + 6.6= 23,102.78

got new tires in (going from 38c to 32c), went out for a late ride and it was close to getting dark so I had to cut the ride short...


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

23,102.78 + 6.6 = 23,109.38
another night that dark caught up with me... so the same quick road ride


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

23,109.38 + 12.88 = 23,122.26

(222.78 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

23,122.26 + 22 = 23,144.26


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

23,144.26 + 12.03 = 23156.29

(234.81 ytd)


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

23156.29+32.3=23188.59


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

23188.59 + 11.99 = 23,200.58

(246.79 ytd)


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

23,200.58 + 73.4 = 23,273.98 

(ytd 1,445.62)


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

23,273.98 + 97.68 = 23471.66

539.32 - Personal


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

23471.66 + 10.35 + 9.59 = 23491.6

!0.35 - ride with LB (lake imaging, jim branch, hilltop, buck forest, triple falls, high falls, covered bridge, buck forest, pine tree, hooker creek, ridgeline)

9.59 - super saturated ride day: buck forest, conservation, down to bridal veil, back to conservation, joanna, pitch pine, buck forest, thomas cemetary, buck forest

142.9 YTD


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

23,491.60 + 12.01 = 23503.61

(258.81 ytd)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

23,503.61 + 3.0 = 23,506.61

rode around the neighborhood and the "park" out behind the neighborhood with my family, took out the surly 1x1 for the first time seine I set it up as a SS... it's hot out here in TX... but it was a nice ride... month is a 1/3 of the way though... hopefuly I'll finish up on building up my other bike today so I can get some real miles in


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

23,506.61 + 7.3 = 23513.91

managed to get the sawyer finished up and took it out for a quick late eve ride... going to have to do some adjustments on the shifting but it got the bars up a little more than the 1x1... should make it easier for some long rides


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

New guy adding YTD miles to thread. 

23513.91 + 437.1 = 23,951.01


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

23,951.01 + 18 =23,969.01


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

23,969.01 + 31.6 = *24,000.61*


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

24,000.61 + 243.00 = 24243.61
June Miles

Woody


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

24,243.61 + 96 = 24,339.61


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

24,339.61+9.73=24,349.34


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

24,349.34 + 31 = 24,380.34


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

24,380.34 +11.6=24,391.94


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

24,391.94 + 12.00 = 24,403.94

(270.80 ytd)


----------



## advres (Jun 25, 2013)

24,403.94 + 14.6 = 24418.54


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

24418.54+26.4= 24484.94



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

24484.94 + 51.8 = 24536.74


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

24536.74+9.8=24546.54


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

24,546.54 + 83.6 = 24,630.14


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

24,630.14 + 28.33 = *24,658.47*


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

24,630.14 + 20 =24,650.13


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

fix post at the same time; 24,658.47 + 20 = 24,678.47 from mistrykanesa
and this morning's ride 24,678.47 + 24 = 24,702.47


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

I've switched tracking programs, so with Endomondo I have remembered to record 278 miles this year. I have probably another 100 unrecorded miles for the year so far. 

24,702.47 + 278= 24980.47


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

24980.47 + 58 = 25038.47


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

25038.47 + 15.79 = 25,054.26

nice road ride on the sawyer... ran into some rougher road sections but the 32c tires seem to be pretty happy on those type of roads... wish I'd left about 10-20 min earlier though, I was pushing it with the avl sunlight... my headlight is nice but still waiting on the blinky tail light to get here.


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

25,054.26 + 3.012 = 25,057.38 total to and from work


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

25,057.38 + 16.4 = 25,071.78


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

25,071.78 + 18 = 25,089.78


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

25,089.78 + 25.2 = 25,114.98

I had a nice ride planned out but at my last turn off I found that road was a private road and gated off :-/ I honestly considered hopping the gate but it looks like cows roam free in the area and cow patties covered a good bit of the road so I used my better judgement to backtrack to another area that I'd wanted to check out (thank you google maps) out at the tip of the peninsula I stopped to snap this shot and sat to rest for a bit


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

25,114.98 + 28.5 + 12.85 + 7.7 = *25,164.03*

Really needs to be a multiplier for mtn bike miles....that 7.7 miles I swear I rode over 1 million rocks, not kidding. Beats the hell out of you. The 28.5 on the roadie was nothing....


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

25,164.03+7.46=25,171.49


----------



## SAP_Pete (Jun 5, 2013)

25,171.49 + 16.06 = 25,187.55


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

25,187.55 + 120.6 = 25,308.15


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

25,308.15 + 4.14 = 25,312.29

took a short ride with my 8 y/o son... I stole my wife's Electra townie... I just love riding that thing for casual slow rides ... ended up going a lot further than I expected... rode though the neighborhood a little but son had mentioned wanting to ride on the bike path (big sidewalk along the main road)... so we took a nice ride... at every stop (road crossing) I'd ask if he wanted to turn back... so ended up with a nice bit of a casual ride and got to talk a bit


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

25,312.29 + 75.84 = 25,388.13 

(ytd 1521.46)


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

25,388.14 + 11 =25,399.14


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

25,399.14+182.5 = 25581.64 miles


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

25581.64+8=25,589.64


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

25,589.64 + 9 = 25,598.64


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

25,598.64 + 40.3 = 25,638.94


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

25,638.94 + 330 (since 6-3-13 50% offroad) = 25,968.94

just broke under 240#


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

25,638.94 + 12.7 = 25,651.64

been raining the last few days so I took a few days off, took it as a chance to get my 1x1 up on craigslist in hopes that it sells so I can buy a disc trucker frame... I hope to have it before the tour de cure in Sept... I had been having shifting issues and in a last ditch effort to figure it out I swapped my cassette, what do ya know... if fixed it... I need to pick up a narrower cassette as the 11-34 has a bit to large of gaps for my taste on the road... time to start ramping up the time in the saddle by a good bit... I'll prob end up doing the metric century instead of the full century :-/... we'll see what my body says about it over the next two months.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

25,651.64 + 24 = 25,675.64

Bonked in the heat on the way in. Survival mode to the house.
Congrats Brandon; I joined the club also. 225 around the corner.


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

25,675.64 + 104.5 =25,780.14


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

25,780.14 + 48.67 = 25,828.81


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

25,828.81 + 25.6 = 25854.41



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

25854.41 + 6.78 =25861.19


----------



## SAP_Pete (Jun 5, 2013)

25861.19 + 17 = 25878.19


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

25878.19 + 11.43 = 25,889.62


quick twilight road ride, got to really use my china cree lamp... lots of light but the O ring mounts let the light shift slowly around the bar as I hit bumps... don't know how anyone would use it on the trail... the one "climb" (aka going over the bridge) on my route I decided to attack pretty hard as it's a strava segment... of 48 people I was 42nd and moved up to 35th and that was going into a pretty good headwind... so i'm pretty happy with that jump (especially being the 2 guys below me actually have power meters indicated they are on real road bikes not a 29er with "skinny" tires (32c isn't exactly skinny to roadies)... but good solid ride...


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

just an update post for our clyd challenge...

keep logging those miles... if you pedal it POST IT... a quick look at last years 65k challenge shows that on this date we hit 29,812.71 miles... so far we're a few thousand behind but we also are shooting for an extra 15k miles this year...

I have no doubt we can pull off our goal this year we just need people to post what they pedal...

enjoy the trail guys  and keep pedaling.


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

25,889.62 + 3 = 25,892.62


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

25982.62+109.9=26002.52

Been a terrible year for mountain biking so far - wet trails all spring, then just as they dried out I got laid off and can't afford a lot of trips to ride (and, thanks to the weather, the trail within riding distance of my house is completely overgrown and tick-infested).

Oh well, still holding out hope for the fall.:thumbsup:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

26002.52 + 11.5 = 26,014.02

took the same ride as last time... I wasn't feeling great on the first few miles and for the first 5 miles was going into a heavy head wind so I was planning on bypassing the "climb" (aka bridge) that is apparently right at 5 miles... for some reason I decided to solder on... I guess the fact that it's a strava segment really makes me want to take it and push myself... last ride I had gone from 42nd place to 35th (of 48)... this time I stood and attacked for as long as I could then when I sat I spun as hard as I could and ended up in 33rd... I took off something like 8 seconds from my last time, the segment is almost 1/2 a mile long... not bad for a 320# guy on a 30# MTB ;-)


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

26,014.02 + 28.17 = 26,042.19


----------



## randeez (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm going to jump in and contribute as I am shooting for about 200miles/month personally but for now i'm going to undercut my numbers as I do not use any real gps , usually just ride to where ever and google map for distance back to where I came from. (ie- 4.7 miles to and from, I don't know how accurate g/maps is so i'll just call it 9 miles)

last night and this morning before work: 

26,042.19+13 = 26,055.19


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

26,055.19 + 6.28 = 26,061.47


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

26,061.47 + 16.4 = 26,077.87


----------



## randeez (Jul 3, 2013)

Tillers_Rule said:


> 26,061.47 + 16.4 = 26,077.87


+ 17.8 last night and tonight

26,095.67


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

26,095.67 + 11.95 = 26,107.62

(289.04 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

26,107.62 + 24 = 26,131.62


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

26,131.62 + 14 = 26,145.62


----------



## randeez (Jul 3, 2013)

26,145.62+11.2 = 26,156.82


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

26,156.82 + 105 = 26,261.82


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

26,261.82+9.8=26,271.62


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

26,271.62 + 13 = 26,284.62



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

26,284.62 + 11 + 26,295.62


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

26,295.62 + 32.7 =*26,328.32*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

26,328.32 + 10.45 = 26,338.77


(299.49 ytd)


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

26,338.77+8.59=26,347.36


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

26,347.36 + 124.37 = 26,471.73 

(ytd 1,645.83)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

26,471.73 + 18 = 26,489.73


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

26,489.73 + 29.90 = 26,519.63


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

26,519.63 + 18 = 26,537.63


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

26,537.63 + 172.33 = 26,709.96

711.65 personal as of 7/28/13


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

May 24-30: 33.5 Miles
June 1-30: 100 Miles

26,709.96+133.5 = 26843.46


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

26843.46 + 7.63 + 14.54 + 17.61 = 26883.24


7.63 Burnt mtn, 1/2 of longside/pine tree, micajah warm up w/ lb
14.54 Harbor Island, Hunting Island
17.61 Harbor Island, Hunting Island trails

YTD 182.68


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

26883.24+155.78=27039.02


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Heat wave really took it out of me this month. Spent a lot of time sick, only got 4 rides in. Pretty long ones though.

27039.02 + 184.6 = 27,223.62


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

27,223.62 + 190.11 = 27,413.73 miles.


More July mileage.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

27,413.73 + 1.5 + 17.48 = 27,432.71

1.5 mile shake down ride of the disc trucker I built up yesterday and today took a nice longer ride around the clear lake area...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Update 6/16 to today

27,432.71+207.84= 27,640.55


Work, broken bike and mild injury didn't allow me to get my normal miles in hoping things smooth out and I can start racking them up again.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

27,640.55 + 14.6 = 27,655.15


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

27,655.15 + 46.45 = 27,701.6


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

27,701.6 + 16.06 = 27,717.66

(315.54 ytd)


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

27,717.66 + 304.7 = 28,022.36

July miles.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

28,022.36 + 24 = 28,046.36


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

28,046.36 + 117.2 (July 1-30) = 28,163.56


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

28,163.56 + 10.7 = 28174.26


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

28,174.26 + 32 = 28,206.26

Road miles on tired legs.


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

28,206.26 + 123 = 28,329.26


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

28,329.26 + 11.96 = 28,341.22


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm definitely a fat boy and have some miles to add to the total. I have 2028.5 according to Strava. I didn't start recording until Feb or I would have more.
28,341.22 + 2028.5 =30369.72

Date Aug 4, 2013


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

30369.72 + 20.6 = *30,390.32*

Was too hot at 105 and had to turn around.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

30,390.32 + 25.2 = 39,415.52


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

39,415.52 + 19.00 = 39,434.52

after a few to many days off due to being a bit sick and family commitments I went out with a 20 mile route in mind, first half was into a pretty harsh head wind and then my route hit some pretty heavy road construction that took away my comfortable safety margin in my shoulder so I changed my route a bit which cost me my extra mile... it was getting pretty dark by the time I got close to home so I just called it quit. overall it was a good ride... my two 20oz water bottles are almost enough to get me though 19 miles in the mild eve TX heat, I'm loving the way the bike rides, I need new shorts that fit better... for some reason they decided around mile 8 to bunch up right in the center front area of the saddle which caused some pain until I stopped to adjust... going into the city next week in hopes that Performance or REI has some fat man shorts that I can try on... the falconis just never fit me quite right :-/... still a good ride

also saw these a few miles into the ride and had to get a shot


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

eplanajr said:


> 30,390.32 + 25.2 = 39,415.52


math correction

30,390.32+25.2= 30,415.52
+donalson 
30,415.52+19= 30,434.52

+ my 11.2 at 100 degrees and 70 5 humidity!!!!

30,434.52+11.2= *30,445.72*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30,445.72 + 6.36 = 30,452.08


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

30,452.08+8.73=30460.81


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

bignick73 said:


> 30,452.08+8.73=30460.81


30460.81 + 100.3= 30561.11


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

30,561.11+11.6= 30,572.71


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

30,572.71 + 24 =30,596.71


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

30,596.71 + 13.1 = 30,609.81

frustrating ride... it's been nearly a week seine the last ride thanks to heat (yesterday heat index was still in the 90's till 10pm and 100+ most of the day), things finally cooled off so I set out on a nice 20 mile route. the first 1/2 of the ride was great about 11 miles in I noticed my ear end was getting pretty squirmy, I pulled over and found I had a puncture... my rims hold the bead very tightly so getting the tire off the bead is difficult and then I tend to have issues with it rolling the rim tape a bit, because of the OC spokes that has led to exposing the nipple holes so I get to pull the rim tape off and re set it... anyway I get the tube patched and the pumping process is very slow with my small inexpensive pump... about 2 miles down the road the tire started going soft again... at this point I just called my wife to pick me up... grr... 

i've got tubes on their way (LBS didn't have the right size) and I think i'll be ordering some more puncture proof tires, I need to replace the velox tape for something a bit thinner and a better mini pump is on the list :-/


----------



## kaneoheclydesdale (Aug 12, 2013)

30609 + 4347 = 34956. Total is for 2013 via mapmyride


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

34956 + 11 = 34967



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

34967 +10.5 = 34977.5

Table Rock Rd, Lettered rock ridge?, lower rd, white circle trail climb, table rock

193.18 ytd


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

34,977.5 + 18 = 34,995.5

Devil's Backbone, Colorado, in a wicked wind.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

34,995.5 + 20.22 = *35,015.72*


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Update this month.

35,015.72+125.5 = *35,141.22*


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

35,141.22 + 17.1 = 35,158.32

hot hot hot road ride... but I did get some miles in


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

35,158.32+38.1=35,196.42


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

35,196.42 + 18 = 35,214.42


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

35,214.42 + 1357.4= 36,571.82

Its been a while since i posted in here!
Last time was 5/29


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

36,571.82 + 24 = 36,595.82


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

36,595.82 + 21.01 = 36,616.83


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

36,616.83 + 13.83 = 36,630.66

wonderful weather today but my last few rides have been pretty rough so I mapped this one out for a short but fairly hard ride going over a few strava segments that I knew I could improve on... unfortunately I didn't bother looking at my before rankings... the first segment put me up to 41st of 93rd place running at 19.6mph over the 3.5 miles with a mild climb for the last mile... and that was with sitting at a stop light for about 30 sec and having to slow for another stop light in the segment... without the stop it would have moved me up about 20 places

next segment really has me stoked... back on 7/22 I pushed it pretty hard on bridge climb... was 35th of 48 people... this time I REALLY pushed it... and I'm 12th of 53... I was pushing the big gear (44x11) right up till the hill and then dropped to the 32 front ring... I don't think I went below the 15t out back before I crested the hill and geared back up to power down... I was amazed at how quickly I went but didn't think i'd end up that high on the leader board... not bad for a 300+lb rider with a 30+lb bike... average speed of 22.2 mph... max hr at 191bpm


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

36,630.66 + 15 = 36,645.66


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

36,645.66 + 334 = 36,979.66

Adding my YTD total, getting back into cycling after doing mostly weights for the year.


----------



## krap22 (Apr 28, 2011)

36,979.66 + 33.8 = 37,013.46

Just got back into it this year. Adding my weekly total. It was mostly single track.


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

37,013.46 + 14.14 = 37,027.60


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

37,027.6 + 12.4 = 37,040


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

37,040 + 23.5 = 37,063.5


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

37,063.5 + 11.7 = 37,075.2


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

37,075.2 + 7 = *37,082.2*

should really get more credit for mtn bike miles....


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

37,075.2 + 18 = 37,093.2


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

37,093.2 + 18 = 37,111.2


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

37,111.2 + 158.49 = 37,269.69 

(ytd 1,804.32)


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

heyyall said:


> 37,111.2 + 158.49 = 37,269.69
> 
> (ytd 1,804.32)


37,269.69 + 41.11 = 37,310.80

Had to try out the new road bike today.


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

37,310.80 + 39.41 = 37,350.21


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

37,350.21 + 8.5 = *37,358.71*

Madrone Trail in Canyon Lake, Texas.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

37,358.71 + 38 = *37,396.71*


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

37,396.71 + 111.64 = 37508.35

823.29 personal as of 8/25/13


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

37508.35 + 23.3 = 37,531.65


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

37,531.65 + 9.6 = 37,542.25


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Locool said:


> 37,531.65 + 9.6 = 37,542.25


37,542.25+ 63.19= 37,605.44 multiple trail rides....


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

37,542.25 + 9.5 = 37,551.75


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

37,551.75 + 243.2 = 37,794.95

August miles.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

37,794.95 + 344.9 = 38139.85 

The past 6 weeks of ridding. hopefully the next 6 weeks are more fruitful


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

38139.85 + 227.86 = 38,367.71 miles.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

38,367.71 + 26.2 = *38,393.91 *

road a marathon today


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

38,393.91 + 539.19 = 38,933.10

I just joined the thread but this is what I've ridden since Jan 1,2013.


----------



## noahpurdy (Aug 31, 2013)

38,933.10 + 335.9 = 39,269.

I also just joined - bought my first bike in May.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

39,279 + 24 = 39,303

added Davi for correct total


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

39,303 + 4.8 = 39,307.8

Frst time back in the saddle since July, coming back from a shoulder injury.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

39,307.8 + 7.2= 39,315


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

The Yetti said:


> 39,307.8 + 7.2= 39,315


39,315 + 19.3 = 39,334.3


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

39,334.3 + 18 = 39,352.3


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

39,352.30 + 14.04 = 39,366.34


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

39,366.34 + 54 = 39,420.34


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

39,420.34 + 20 = 39,440.34


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

almost forgot august - I was away from the house so much I forgot I rode at all.

39,440.34 + 145.7 = 39,586.04


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

AlexCuse said:


> almost forgot august - I was away from the house so much I forgot I rode at all.
> 
> 39,440.34 + 145.7 = 39,586.04


39,586.04 + 37 = 39,623.04

27 road yesterday 10 mountain today.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

39,623.04 + 30.95 = 39,653.99


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

39,653.99 + 25.5 = *39,679.49*


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

39,679.49 + 46.98 = 39726.47

870.27 personal as of 9/9


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello, I added computers on the bikes a few months ago for motivation. Here's what I have so far.
Mountain bike has 144mi.
commuter has 354mi.
tandem has 62mi. Or should that be 31mi? Since my daughter is def not a clyde.
And at the gym I'm showing. 163mi

so thats 723 + 39726.47 = 40,449.47


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

40,449.47 + 7.5

last month I was decently on track till mid way though... then I got pretty sick and couldn't ride... then I made excuses (too hot, school, busy etc)...

I finally got back out... was a night road ride... putting that chinabay headlamp to some good use.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

40.449.47 + 11.11 + 12.04 = 40472.62
Rode 9/4 and 9/10..mix of road, gravel, grass and fire roads


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

40,427.62 + 4.8 = 40,432.42


Sent from my iPad while drinking the kool aid.


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

40,432.42 + 16.4 = 40,448.82


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

40,448.82 + 12.3 = 40,461.12

nice night road ride... minimal traffic and the weather is perfect... I think this will become a normal thing


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

40,461.12 + 16 = 40,477.12


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

40,477.12 + 7 = 40,484.12


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

40,484.12 + 12.08 = 40496.20


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

40496.20 + 8 = 40504.2


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

40504.2 + 21.7 = 40525.9


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

40,525.9 + 21 = 40,546.9


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

40,546.9 + 9 = 40,555.9


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

40,555.9 + 28 = 40,583.9


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

40,583.9 + 12 = 40,595.9

Trails still closed from the floods here in Colorado, and it's hard to get around on the road bike with all the road closures.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

40,595.9 + 11 = 40,606.9


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

40,606.9 + 18 = 40,624.9


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

40,624.90 + 44.65 = 40,669.55

(423.50 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

40,669.55 + 18 = 40,687.55


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

40,687.55 + 18 = 40,705.55


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

40,705.55 + 7.7 = 40,713.25


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

40,713.25 + 12.65 = 40,725.90

(436.16 ytd)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

40,725.90 + 22.3 = 40,748.2

nice evening ride around the lake including a gravel trail on the nature preserve... stopped to snap this shot as it was a gorgeous sunset


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

40,748.2 + 13 = = *40,761.2*

Great ride with the kids (9&11) on a perfect day in Austin. Did some trails, some sidewalk, stopped for a smoothie, and rode home. Great day on the bikes. They loved it.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

40,761.2+96.2=40,857.4


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

40,857.4 + 128.17 = 40985.57

998.44 personal as of 9/25


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

40,985.57 + 11.94 = 40,997.51

(448.10 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

40,997.51 + 18 = 41,015.51

Some Devil's Backbone, Colorado fun.


----------



## BryanChuckles (Sep 21, 2013)

41,015.51 + 4.4 = 41,019.91

Just getting started, hit some small trails North Attleboro MA

(Hope it's okay if I jump in here)


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

41,019.91 + 206.51 (my miles) + 10.1 (from J9Masano) = 41,236.52 

(2,010.83 ytd)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

41,236.52 + 25.3 = 41,261.82

nice little night ride on the road, have a pretty standard loop that I do that has minimal traffic, I ended up doing two of them tonight... loving the weather @ mid 70's and relatively low humidity (80%)...


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

41,261.82 + 11.95 = 41,273.77

(460.05 ytd)


----------



## sooflyfisher (Sep 26, 2013)

41,273.77 + 1 = 41274.77

First ride in over 13 years on the new bike. nearly killed me! This is gonna be tougher then I thought.


----------



## BryanChuckles (Sep 21, 2013)

41274.77 + 7.1 = 41,281.87

Got really lost in the Franklin State Forest, my longest ride so far.


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

41,281.87+827 (august and September) = 42,108.87


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

42,108.87 + 18 = 42,126.87


----------



## sooflyfisher (Sep 26, 2013)

42,126.87 + 3 = 42,129.87

3 miles tonight, second ride, up from only 1 mile yesterday


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

42,129.87 + 12.2 = 42,142.07

just another quick night ride on what has become my standard night loop... I pushed it pretty hard and took over 3 min off from the previous best and averaged just under 17mph... should be interesting to see what happens when I get the road bike finished and dialed in to compare to the 30lb touring bike... anyway... i've done just under 60 miles in the last week and feeling good about that...


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

42,142.07 + 21 = 42,163.07


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

42,163.07 + 30.23 = 42,193.3

was scared the rain was going to kill my ride... had some nice storms come though earlier today but thankfully they moved though quickly... they didn't help with the humidity but did drop the temps a little... knowing that I had almost 50 miles to go for the month (ie today and tomm, goal of 125miles for the month) I pushed though the longest ride to date this year... it wasn't to bad... about 24 miles in I thought my quads where starting to cramp up so I chugged a bit more watered down Gatorade and kept on going... finished the 30.2 miles in 1 min over 2 hrs... I shouldn't have an issue with the 15 miles tomm to meet my goal for the month... maybe next month I won't wait for the last week to put in most of my miles doh.


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

42,193.3 + 42.7 - *42,236*


----------



## Diaonic (Aug 6, 2013)

42,236 + 243.5 (august) + 311.1 (September) = 42,790.6

A little late to the party, but I have arrived.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

42,790.6 + 15.6 = 42,806.2

well with just 1 hr before the end of the month I managed to complete my relatively small 125 mile goal for the month... it rained off and on most of the day but finally dried out enough that I was good to ride... so I tucked the wife into bed and then hopped on the computer to figure out a good/safe night route... I basically did my normal night loop and added a small "loop back" 3.4 mile section to it so I would have my monthly miles... for my goal over 80 of those miles was done in the last week... this next month I'm going to do my best to spread my rides out a lot more... as it stands I'm happy I made my goal but need to not wait till the month is 1/3 over and then put riding off some more (ya some of it was from me being sick... but part of it was just me being lazy)


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

42,806.2 + 17 = 42,823.2


----------



## sooflyfisher (Sep 26, 2013)

42,823.2 + 8.4 = 42,831.6


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

September... 42,831.6+160= 42,991.6


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

42991.6 + 75.62 = 43067.22

75.62 from 9/15 to 10/1


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

43,067.22 + 18 = 43,085.22


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

43,085.22 + 370.72 = 43,455.94 miles.

Sept. miles.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

43,455.94 + 16.5 = 43,472.44


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

43,472.44 + 14 = 43,486.44


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

43,486.44 + 30 = 43,516.44


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

43,516.44 + 11.96 = 43,528.4

(472.01 ytd)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

43,528.4 + 12.26 = 43,540.66

after a TON of rain today (2.25") it decided to dry out so I could do my normal short night road loop, I did it about 15 seconds faster then my previous best time, I think I need to add a few miles to the loop to put it a little closer to a full hr of riding... earlier today I tweaked my saddle position a little and has for the most part felt better, still need to get a longer stem and also noticed my rear wheel feels like it's got a bit of a drag on it, it's not the brakes, I think it's the bearing adjustment is a little off, my cone wrenches are in the mail (need to repack the hubs in another wheelset that I got with my road bike) and when they get here I'll take a look at the bearings and axle on the trucker wheel, a smoother spinning wheel would be a nice thing... 

anyway feels like a good ride to start Oct... thing my big goal for this month is going to be to ride my age on my bday in a few weeks (34 y/o on the 21st)... that is along with the 180 mile goal I've got for Oct... would love to smash that but we'll see what the weather does as well as how it goes with my classes that start towards the end of the month...


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

43,540.66 + 52.29 = 43592.95

1050.73 personal as of 10/2


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

43,592.95 + 16.4 = 43,609.35


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

43,609.35 + 306.29 = 43,915.64


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

43,915.64 + 15.78 = 43,931.42

yet another night ride my normal loop plus an extra bit... I'm not sure what was up tonight but there was a lot more traffic than normal but still a lot nicer than the day time... temp was amazing as well in the upper 70's... also saw my Dr. today and she's very pleased with my blood pressure and weight loss progress... only on one blood pressure med now and look forward to seeing what happens as my fitness improves.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

43.931.42 + 18 = 43,949.42


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

43,949.42 + 12.00 = 43,961.42

(484.01 ytd)


----------



## BryanChuckles (Sep 21, 2013)

43,961.42 + 3.6 = 43,965.02

Hike-a-bike through wet swampy conditions.


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

43,965.02 + 109.59 = 44,074.61


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

44,074.61 + 8834.03 = 52,908.64

My complete rides for this year added


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

52,908.64 + 20 = 52,928.64


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

Locool said:


> 52,908.64 + 20 = 52,928.64


+ 30 = 59,958.64


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

The ///Man said:


> + 30 = 59,958.64


+30 should be 52,958.64

52,958.64 + 226.3 = 53,184.94

September miles.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

53,184.94 + 30 = 53,214.94


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

53,214.94 + 28 = 53,244.94


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

53,244.94 + 13.2 = 53,258.14 Colorado miles!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

53,244.94 + 12.30 + 21.75 = 53,278.99

took a nice short night loop last night and today took a little longer ride, stopped over at the LBS on the route... good rides


----------



## BryanChuckles (Sep 21, 2013)

53,278.99 + 6.73 = 53,285.72

Wish I had more time to ride today.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

53,285.72 + 18 = 53,303.72


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

53,303.72 + 45.31 = 53,349.03


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

53,349.03 + 5.21 + 8.85 + 9.27 + 7.22 = 53,379.58

5.21 bike sent to shop dupont ride
8.85 green river gamelands
9.27 dupont
7.22 family day in dupont

223.73 ytd


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Catchup*

Hello everyone. I am new to the thread so I am just going to post all the mileage I have logged thus far this year. However, there are many rides that I didnt log, but there is no way to quantify those. So in the interest of accuracy...

This includes rides at Blackstar, SC Singletracks, El Moro, Satiago Oaks and my own local rides around Huntington Beac and Newport Beach

53,379.58 + 261.11 = *53,640.69*

Keep on truckin'

Br80


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

53,640.69 + 18 = 53,658.69


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

53,658.69 + 11.72 = 53,670.41
Regular beach loop


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

53,658.69 + 11.72 = 53,670.41
Regular beach loop


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

53,670.41 + 18 = 53,688.41


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

53,688.41 + 17.2 = 53,705.61

Extended beach loop thru Bolsa Chica


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

53,705.61 + 16.9= 53,722.51


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

53,722.51 + 9.12 = 53731.63

family day at the farm at dupont

232.85 ytd


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

53731.63 + 109.96 = 53841.59

10/2 thru 10/13 = 109.96


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

53841.59 + 74 = 53915.59


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

53915.59 + 39.5 = 53,955.09


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

53,955.09 + 12.3 = 53,967.39

looks like I got the road bike mostly sorted... still a few tweaks I need... haven't had much of a chance to ride the last few days though, lots of rain and then yesterday it was clear out but I spent most of the day in the hospital with my wife while she was having back surgery... anyway the more I ride the bike the more I like it...


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

53,967.39 + 6.31 = 53,973.70

(490.33 ytd)





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

53,973.70 + 51.46 = 54,025.16


Sent from my iPad while drinking the kool aid.


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

54,025.16 + 209,48 = 54,234.64


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

54,234.64 + 32.8 = *54,267.44*


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

54,267.44 + 12.56 = *54,280*


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

54,280 + 18 = 54,298


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

54,298 + 35.7 = 54,333.7

34th birthday today so I tool a 35+ mile road ride today


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

54,333.7 + 47.71 = 54381.41

941 personal as of 10/22, goofed my math last time


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

54,381.41 + 18 = 54,399.41


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

54,381.41+
10/16 Extended beach loop: 16.03
10/17 El Moro ridge to Rattlesnake: 9.86
10/20 Extended beach loop: 17.27
10/22 Santiago Oaks, 3Bs to Chutes: 6.78

=54,431.35


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

54,431.35 + 1.7 + 21.9 = 54,454.95

first ride was a shorty with the family yesterday (including my wife who had back surgery just a week before)

made my goal for the month ... with me averaging about 55 miles a week over the last month and a week to go I should have no problems busting 200 and maybe touching into 250... we'll see

anyway... took the touring bike out as it's much better dialed in then the road bike (and doesen't require me putting my second water bottle in my jersey pocket)... it was once again wonderful weather so I took a break from my college reading to go for a ride, sun was out and a cool low/mid 80's ride with a mild breeze... managed my second fastest segment time on the longer 3.2 mile strava segment... sadly it was over a min. slower... but the touring bike is a very different bike from the road bike AND I didn't have much if any tail wind to help me along haha.

on the bad side... I popped a spoke about 2 miles from the end of the ride... first spoke I've broken since my starting back into riding... thankfully disc brakes and a short ride gave me no issues or walking to finish out the ride... I should have re tensioned the wheel a while back but have neglected it and now I get to pay for that doh.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

fixing the above math.....

total = 54472.95


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

This year I kept a tally going for my commute season....I'll start posting on commute days as they will probably get more spotty due to weather/darkness. Best overall commute season I have seen in the NW since I've been here!

SeattSlayer: # of commutes = 86
miles = 1,438.9

54472.95 + 1,438.9 =* 55,911.85*


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

I am not sure of the total miles for the year since I dont record all my rides and I only started Strava in June, but since then I have recorded 541 miles.

55,911.85 + 541 = 56,452.85


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

Beach loop @ 10.8
Extended beach loop @ 16.3

56452.85+10.8+16.3 = 56479.95


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

56479.95 + 8.14 = 56488.09

family day at the farm at dupont

240.99 ytd


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

56,488.09 + 22 = 56,510.09


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

56,510.09 + 0 = 56,510.09

:-(


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

56,510.09 + 988.8 = 57498.89


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

57498.89 + 99.58 = 57598.47

10/14/2013 - 11.20
10/15/2013 - 12.11
10/17/2013 - 12.08
10/18/2013 - 11.01
10/19/2013 - 11.02
10/21/2013 - 12.42
10/23/2013 - 8.53
10/24/2013 - 10.62
10/26/2013 - 10.59


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

57598.47 + 246.8 last 2 weeks = 57845.27 Miles


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

57845.27 +12.02 = 57857.29


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

57857.29 +191.28 = 58,048.57 

(2202.11 ytd)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

58,048.57 + 14 + 12.6 = 58,075.17

got a nice ride on the 24th and then today... my weekend was a bust for riding, to many family obligations and rain, yesterday came along and I NEEDED to ride badly but I was on a tight deadline for school that I managed to get turned in about 30 min before the time closed out... so finally I got a ride today took the road bike as I want to try and put more miles on it... along with the 32c tires I put on it my last ride I put my brooks b17 on it... I think if I could get the bars up another 5-10mm it would be about perfect...anyway the ride... heavy winds 13mph speed and gusts... aka a pretty steady heavy wind... i'm not sure if it was my breakfast or the effort into the wind on the first 1/2 of the ride but I was spent for the second 1/2 and putzed my way home... still it was a much needed ride and the more I ride the road bike the more I'm liking it

still feeling good as i've got 211 miles for the month... 31 miles over my goal for the month and two days to go in the month


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

10/27: 16.8 mile extended beach loop
10/28: 8.8 mile to the beach and back
10/29: 17.5 mile extended beach loop with a nice tailwind up the beach!

Looking forward to some real mountain biking this weekend and getting the road bike back in spinning condition for next weeks big mileage push.

Road bike miles ok here?

58,075.17+16.8+8.8+17.5 = 58,118.27


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, Br80, road is OK, as long as it's commuting. (I use a mix of my road bike and commuter bike)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cold one yesterday! Pulled out the unitard and full finger gloves.

(1,456.3)

58,118.27 + 17.4 = *58,135.67*


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

58,135.67 + 8.8 = 58144.47

949.8 personal as of 10/30


----------



## ZacMaster (Oct 23, 2013)

Just started biking last week, but I can add 33.7 in a week and a half.

58144.47 + 33.7 = 58178.17


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

58,178.17 + 17.4 = *58,195.57*

(1473.7)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

58,195.57 + 7.40 + 30.59 = 58,233.56

7.4 mile ride = ride with son on 10/29

11/1 ride... had a fun little ride with the bad weather finally clearing out on the road bike... LOTS of head wind on the first 10 miles but made for a fun return... was originally only planning a 20 miler but felt good so added a bit to the ride...








I love stopping off here... you can see Galveston island off in the distance... and to the right you can see the Texas city refinery


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

hey guys..we've got two months to go and about 21k miles to go... but we are almost a full 10k more than last year so you guys are doing a great job... I last year in the last two months of the year we saw over 25k miles posted up... if we can do that again this year we'll still meet the annual goal this year


so just a reminder... make sure and be logging those miles... it would be a shame to not meet the goal for the first time in years.


----------



## ZacMaster (Oct 23, 2013)

58,233.56 + 9.93 = 58243.49

Nice early route around the neighborhood at 7am this morning. Foggy, but quiet. No traffic.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

58243.49 + 38 = 58281.49


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

58,281.49 + 18 = 58,299.49


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

58,299.49 + 16.44 = 58,315.93

nice loop around the lake... a massive 104' of climbing ;-)... TONS of head wind on the return, had I done my other normal route I could prob have moved up a few slots on the strava segment as the wind was blowing perfect for that but I wanted to change things up... anyway... the bridge at the end of my ride was a pretty tough one for me, it's a decent climb 4% or 5% grade) and into a heavy head wind, full granny (30/26) and even in full aero tuck in the drops and only manged 30mph on the decent side, I instantly lost 5mph as soon as I sat up... that wind was crazy.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

58,315.93 + 18 = 58,333.93


----------



## BryanChuckles (Sep 21, 2013)

58,333.93 + 15.1 = 58,349.03

That's actually 3 separate rides. But they were awesome 5 mile rides.


----------



## ZacMaster (Oct 23, 2013)

58,349.03 + 12.06 = 58361.09

Blue Heron, Little Loop, and Bald Eagle.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

58361.09 + 42 = 58,403.09


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

58361.09 + 88.74 = 58,449.83 miles.


Miles from Oct. Lost a ton of logged miles in a computer crash, make em up in Nov.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

58,449.83 + 327.26 = 58,777.09


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

58,777.09 + 17.4 = *58,794.49*

(1,491.10)


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

58,794.49 + 39.07 = 58,833.56

(ytd 2241.18)


----------



## ZacMaster (Oct 23, 2013)

58,833.56 + 20.01 = 58,853.57


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

58,853.57 + 1.27 + 36.03 + 20.73 = 58,911.6

rode to the store to pick up some bread then had a nice ride with a new friend the next day and then today I took a nice ride for myself... over 100 miles so far this month and just 1 week in.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

13.5 miles @ San Clemente Single Tracks (Weed Patch)
15.4 miles on extended beach loop
24.9 miles on extended beach loop and then some
13.5 miles on road only beach loop

58,911.6 + 67.3 = 58,978.9


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

58,978.9 + 18 = 58,996.9


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

58,996.9 + 17.4 = *59,014.3*

Rainy, dark, windy.

(1508.5)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

59,014 + 18 = 59,032.3


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

59,032.3 + 14.9 = *59,047.2*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

59,047.2 + 17.40 = *59,064.6*

(1,540.80)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

59,064.6 + 18 = *59,082.6*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

59,082.6 + 14.9 = *59,097.5*

Winter is coming :blush:


----------



## ZacMaster (Oct 23, 2013)

59,097.5+17.03=59,114.53


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

59,114.53 + 18 = 59,132.53

windy miles


----------



## panhands (Aug 12, 2012)

This tread is pretty cool!

59,132.53+39 = 59,171.53


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

59,171.53+69.64=59,241.17


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

59,241.17 + 14.9 = *59,256.07*

(1570.60)

6.5 miles of _leaning to the right_ (windy)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

59,256.07 + 69.97 = 59236.04
10/30 11.57
11/07 6.93
11/08 10.50
11/10 10.19
11/13 12.11
11/17 6.20
11/18 12.47


----------



## ZacMaster (Oct 23, 2013)

59,236.04+29.89 = 59,265.93


----------



## RideEagleCO (Nov 8, 2012)

59,265.93 + 469.1 = 59735.03


Year-to-Date




Distance
469.1mi 

Time
63hr 25m 

Elev Gain
46,263ft 

Rides
61


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

59735.03 + 17.4 = *59,752.43*

(1588)


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

59,752.43 + 369.72 = 60,122.15 Miles

Still on track to break the 20,000 km/ 12427.4 Miles in 2013


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

60,122.15 + 10 = 60,132.15

Trainer miles.Hard time spinning, must have picked up some bad habits
riding the trails.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

60,132.15 + 27.37 = 60159.52

977.17 personal as of 11/24


----------



## supereri (Oct 23, 2013)

60159.52 + 6.5 = 60166.02


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

60,166.02 + 18 = 60,184.02


----------



## joqpub4 (Apr 23, 2012)

60,184.02 + 244 = 60428.02 

Hadn't posted my outdoor mileage in a while… (spending more time on the trainer this year which I'll post towards the end of the year )


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

60,428.02 + 10 = 60,438.02


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

60,428.02 + 201.29 = 60,629.31

Started this year with a goal of 2k miles (I think I've done it before in a year but never recorded it). This puts me at 2418 for the year, hoping I can get to 2500 now


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

60,629.31 + 18 =* 60,647.31*


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

60647.31 + 2062.97 = *62710.28* Miles

Last weeks km/miles plus I learned that I calculated wrong in my first post with all my km from my TourD'Afrique trip:madman: :thumbsup:


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

62,710.28 + 18 = 62,728.28


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

62,728.28 + 114.79 = 62,843.07 

(ytd 2,355.97)


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

62,843.07 + 892.57 = 63,735.64


November miles.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

63,735.64 + 10 = 63,745.64


----------



## Bulwyf (Sep 9, 2013)

63745.64 + 307 = 64,052.64

(Oct 2 - Dec 5)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

64,052.64 + 67.37 = 64,120.01
11/23 - 12/5
67.37
1020.94 so far for the year. Not bad considering I missed May and June due to a business trip out of town.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

64,120.01 + 10 = 64,130.01


----------



## junkhauler (Dec 9, 2013)

64,120.01 + 8 (first day on bike) = 64,128.01.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

8.7 miles: 11/9_Morning Warm up exploring Idyllwild solo.
4.9 miles: 11/10_Morning Warm up exploring Idyllwild solo.
12.2 miles: 11/12_Beach loop around HB solo. Chainstay broke on my MTB :-( Very sad day in the world of Clydesdale mountain biking.
11.3 miles: 11/15_Unable to come up with an immediate solution to my broken swing arm situation, I reluctantly took the road bike out solo. 
5.7 miles: 11/16_AM ride on the road bike to Battistone's for a local MTB spin solo.
11.1 miles: 11/16_"Battistone" loop on Tao's Zascar with Chad.
5.7 miles: 11/16_PM ride home from Battistone's solo.
12.7 miles: 11/18_Road ride after work solo.
26.5 miles: 11/20_Road ride up San Diego Creek with Tony.
30.0 miles: 11/23_Amazing sunrise road ride up the beach/Santa Ana River Trail solo.
3.4 miles: 11/23_MTB Ghetto fix test ride with the boys. Came up with a home made fix for my broken swing arm! Shaped a piece of solid steel to fit very tightly in the aluminum tubing. Press fit chainstay back together. IT WORKS! hallelujah!
5.1 miles: 11/24_MTB Ghetto fix test ride 2 with the boys. So far so good! 
4.9 miles: 11/25_Awesome first ride up Monroe Truck Trail and down Mystic Canyon solo. Tons of fun and the first real test for my swing arm fix. Bike passes with flying colors! 
12.0 miles: 11/27_Monroe Truck Trail out and back solo.
11.9 miles: 11/29_HB loop in the rain, plus trail work building a ramp over the fallen tree below Slater Trails
9.5 miles: 12/1_Morning ride with Gavin, plus more trail work at the tree
26.5 miles: 12/1_Santa Ana River Trail with Tony. We seem to have a knack for riding that distance!
17.5 miles: 12/2_Beach loop with additional ST @ Central Park and Slater Trails solo.
4.9 miles: 12/4_Monroe Truck Trail to Mystic Canyon solo. So fun!
17.5 miles: 12/6_Beach Loop solo.
51.8 miles 12/8_My first 1/2 Century! From home to PCH and Warner, to Santa Ana River Trail and up to just past the 91 freeway, then home. Solo.

11/9-12/8 total = 293.8

64,120.01+293.8=64,413.81

Happy Trails!


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

64,413.81 + 10 = 64,423.81


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

64,423.81 + 131.2 = 64,555.01


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

64,555.01 + 4,980 = 69,535.01 

Miles starting June 13th since using Strava to track my miles.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

100% dirt, 99% weekend warrior miles (think i have managed two week day rides this year)

69,535.01 + 1,381 = 70,916.01

Have Christmas week through New Year off, plan on riding a crap ton. Will pad the stats by a couple miles.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

70,916.01 + 10 = 70,926.01


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

70,926.01 + 23 = 70,949.01


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

BigRingGrinder said:


> 70,926.01 + 23 = 70,949.01


+6.5+6.5+2.5 = 70,964.50

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

70,964.5 + 12 = 70,976.5


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

70,976.5 + 26.8 = 71,003.3


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

71,003.3 + 15 = 71,018.3


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

71,018.30 + 1387 (oct, nov, dec) = 72415.30


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

30 miles = 72,445.30


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

72,445.3 + 15 = 72,460.3


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Locool said:


> 72,445.3 + 15 = 72,460.3


72,460.3 + 1936.815 (3117kms) = 74,397.115

Mix of commute, trails and road, on 12 Rumblefish Elite and a 93 Colnago Elegant


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

74,407.615

10 miles of trails


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

cmg71 said:


> 74,407.615


+ 21.3 on the roadie in 32* weather. Miserable.

74,428.91

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

I have another 1669 miles to add since my last post in August.
74428.91+1669= 76097.91

friz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulwyf (Sep 9, 2013)

76,097.91 + 66.69 = 76,164.60

(dec 7 - dec 23)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

76,164.60 + 15 = 76,179.60


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

76,179.60 + 32.8 = 76,212.4


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

76,212.4 + 10 = 76,222.4


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

76,222.4 + 90.14 = 76,312.54

That will be my last report for the year. Ended up making it just over 2500 miles (goal was 2000)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

76,312.54 + 18 = 76,330.54

Chilly miles but on some trails at least. Been a cold month.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

76,330.54 + 169.2 + 86 = 76,585.74

October and November miles.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

76,585.74 + 291 = 76,876.74

Miles since last posting about a week ago. All from road biking. :x


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

76,876.74 + 77.6 = 76,954.34, Haven't updated in a while!


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

76954.34 + 476 = 77430.34 This is what I can track for the year. Probably short a few miles.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

77,430.34 + 18 = 77,448.34


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

I haven't been posting, but here's my 841 for the year to get closer to the goal.

77,448 + 841 = *78,289*


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

78,289+328.6=78,617.6 miles


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

78,617.6 + 80.89 = 78,698.49 

(ytd 2,436.86)


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

So close yet so far!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Huskywolf said:


> So close yet so far!


No worries. 

78,698.49 miles.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

78698.49+30 = 78,728.49


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

should add my commuter miles as well 78,728.49 + 140 = 78,868.49
should give us an incentive to get those final 1000km before midnight tomorrow


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

Havent updated in awhile!

78,868.49+264=79,132.99


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

79132.99 + 592 = 79724.99 miles

Come on we need the updates so we can reach 80.000 miles target


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

79724+10=79,734
push on


----------



## head gamez (Dec 6, 2013)

My first post, but figure this is a great pace to start!

79,734 + 1,113.45 = 80,847.45


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

nice job there head gamez and we meet the milestone


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

80,847.45 + 17.4 = *80,864.85*

(1605.4 ytd)


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Way to go everyone!!!

80,864.85 + 10.00 = 80,874.85

A quick trainer session to help the cause. Turns out I could have sat on my butt 
(ytd 2,446.86)


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

WE MADE IT!  given my hard work and change in lifestyle I decided to treat myself to a simple cheeseburger..











Ride on my husky brethren


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Going for 100K next year?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## head gamez (Dec 6, 2013)

As a former ~300 pound, out of shape guy I am glad I could push this over the 80k mark. Been down to 200 for a few years now and discovered my love of riding late this year. 

Let's go for 100k miles next year!!!!


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

80,874.85+51.6=80926.45

The last of my miles for 2013

My total for the year is 3848.4

Let's get rolling on 100K in 2014


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

80926.45 + 25.4 = *80951.85*

Glad we made it. i haven't been able to ride much with a back injury, but super excited we made it. Promise to ride and post more miles in 2014 for sure!!!

100K!


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

80,951.85 + 14.9 = *80,966.75*

(1621.3 ytd)

*Congratulations *to the group for reaching 80K and to those who've reached their own goals.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

80,966.75 + 901.2 = 81,867.95 miles.


December miles. Congrats to all, make sure to take the poll for next years mileage.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

81,867.95 + 8.85 (green river game lands) + 6.02 (dupont with LB) +8.85 (GRGL) + 8.72 + 6.27 (freezing at DP) + 4.44 (farm) = 
81911.1 (284.14 ytd) going to try and hit 400 next year....hard with a 2 year old and a 4 year old and a busy work schedule.....


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

81911.10 + 1550 = 83,461.10

Haven't posted miles since June. Been a bad year for me, have some health issues so hoping 2014 is a better year.

100K for 2014 only seems fitting.:thumbsup:

Congrats to all and Happy New Year,

Woody


----------



## Bigbirdmx44 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello guys, I'm very new to this forum but damn sure fit the Fat boy criteria. 6'8" 300+ pound dude that should ride more. I just looked at my Year end Strava results and it was only a measly 254 miles total  I did not go riding near enough this year. 

When I did go it was a great time!


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Another 15.6 for me. Managed to get out for one more ride in 2013.

81911.1+15.6=81926.7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

81926.7+548=*82474.7*


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

82474.7+1051=*83525.7*


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Christmas week up to new year off, best staycation ever. Even got a few days of good surfing in!

83525.7 + 105.7 = 83631.4

aprox 1500 on the year for me.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

83631.4 + 111 = 83742.4


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

83742.4 + 100 = 83842.4


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

83842.4 + 1550 (math fix above) + 39.34 = 85431.74

1016.51 personal


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

85,431.74 + 181.1 = 85,612.84

December miles.


----------



## joqpub4 (Apr 23, 2012)

*woo hoo*

85,612.84 + 749.92 = 86,362.76

Annual trainer mileage


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome, awesome work everyone! 100k next year sounds like a good goal to me


----------

